# Nash Barrel Saddle? Beartrap?



## ohmyspurs (Jul 1, 2014)

Looking for my next barrel saddle. I've had mine for 4-5 years (a Connie Combs Saddlesmith) and it's been great, but I need a bigger seat size now.


Anyone heard about the Nash saddles? Specifically the Beartrap style? A friend is selling hers and I've been looking for information on them.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Their Barrel Saddles use Poly-Ride Trees, which IMO are a step below Ralide Trees.

The Average price of a New Barrel Saddle form them is 650.00, so do not expect it to be as good as your Connie Combs


.


----------



## ohmyspurs (Jul 1, 2014)

SouthernTrails said:


> .
> 
> Their Barrel Saddles use Poly-Ride Trees, which IMO are a step below Ralide Trees.
> 
> ...


What's the difference between Poly-Ride Trees & Ralide trees? I'm not very familiar with 'tree talk'


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Both are a one piece injection molded polymer, Ralide is the best of the two....


.


----------

